
Facebook and MySpace giving user private data to ad firms - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/online/new-media/news/index.cfm?newsid=20378&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=rplant&utm_campaign=sb
======
mthomas
It seems that the WSJ article is talking about http referrer headers. If you
happened to click a link from your profile page, then the referrer header
points to that page.

